# jw



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Little Zak and myself are going to try for a junior warrant.

I'm excited about it!


whos at any of the following shows?:

W.E.L.K.S (champ show) - I think I'm there on sunday (27th April)
Witney and District (open show) - 4th May
Banbury (open show) - 5th May
National Dog Show (champ show) - 10th May
Coventry and Dist (open show) - 18th May
Bath Dog Show (Champ) - 26th May
Southen Counties (Champ) - 30th May
New Market and Dist (open show) - 15th June
Windsor (Champ) - 29th June 
East Of England (champ) - 16th July (we're nt 100% sure if we're goign to this one)
Richmond (champ show) - 7th September 

I'm sure there will be some more but these are in my diary lol
trouble is I've now lost alot of my weekends


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Good luck with the JW 

We'll be at Birmingham National on the Sunday and possibly Southern Counties on Hound Day. OH isn't to keen on going as we had a nightmare trip home (8 hours!) when the South Wales KC show was moved from Usk to there last year.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

griffpan said:


> Good luck with the JW
> 
> We'll be at Birmingham National on the Sunday and possibly Southern Counties on Hound Day. OH isn't to keen on going as we had a nightmare trip home (8 hours!) when the South Wales KC show was moved from Usk to there last year.


aww fair enough. you're not on the same days as us 
we're on the saturday for the national dog show.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Good luck, Fadie!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> Little Zak and myself are going to try for a junior warrant.
> 
> I'm excited about it!
> 
> ...


we should be at these


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh cool, we'll have to arrange to meet whilst we're there nearer the dates 
be fun to meet someone from here before the meetups


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> Oh cool, we'll have to arrange to meet whilst we're there nearer the dates
> be fun to meet someone from here before the meetups


Hope to bring vixie along with me to some of them as well, and of course babytashi and she is a similar age to you


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

tashi said:


> Hope to bring vixie along with me to some of them as well, and of course babytashi and she is a similar age to you


ahh cool
will be great


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i might see you at the banbury or coventry,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Cool stuff!
we can laugh at mm if he's the driver on those days


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> Cool stuff!
> we can laugh at mm if he's the driver on those days


ha ha ha,, i would love to laugh at MM,!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angel 22 (Apr 13, 2008)

would be greta to meet you i will be at newmarket and east of england with my whippet although we may not be on the same day


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> Little Zak and myself are going to try for a junior warrant.
> 
> I'm excited about it!
> 
> ...


We'll be at most of the champs shows, but probably on a different day to you 'cos we're in the pastoral group - except for WELKS! We're there on the Sunday - it's not often pastoral and utility are on together


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> We'll be at most of the champs shows, but probably on a different day to you 'cos we're in the pastoral group - except for WELKS! We're there on the Sunday - it's not often pastoral and utility are on together


Yeah i must say i've never seen pastoral and utility together 
there's always a first


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> Yeah i must say i've never seen pastoral and utility together
> there's always a first


It probably means we'll be spending the biggest part of the day explaining to people about bergamascos  The working and pastoral people are used to seeing them, but last year at Driffield we were on with the hound group and they had never seen them before, and every other step it was, "What are they?" Still, I could talk about them until the cows come home, so I'm looking forward to it!"


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Fade to Grey said:


> Little Zak and myself are going to try for a junior warrant.
> 
> I'm excited about it!
> 
> ...


ill be there on pastoral days


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

WELKS tomorrow.
I'm quite excited except the 4 am wake up 
If you want to meet us then pm me and i'll give you my bench number or mobile number.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck and i hope the weather stays good for you.

It is a lovely view there.


Mel


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Dennyboy said:


> Good luck and i hope the weather stays good for you.
> 
> It is a lovely view there.
> 
> Mel


Thank you 
I'm charging up batteries for my SLR as I type this. I can get some of my photography work done while im there.


----------



## jazzanova (Apr 22, 2008)

Anne are you going to stafford on 09/05/08 National Dog Show? or anyone else going for that matter you will find me asleep prob on the benches by the rotties i hate early mornings


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

were at the national show
just got the ticket through were there on 10 th may saturday with the toys 

cant wait untill tomorrow though, long day but coming back with my new pup as well


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i couldnt believe it we were at welks yesterday ,the weather was ok but all the rings where water logged ,so we had to show indoors


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

looks like we will be indoors then oh bugger oh well 
thanks for warning us


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

jazzanova said:


> Anne are you going to stafford on 09/05/08 National Dog Show? or anyone else going for that matter you will find me asleep prob on the benches by the rotties i hate early mornings


I am not as Leoti is out of coat , is Karen going as well , i could come as a helper LOL


----------



## jazzanova (Apr 22, 2008)

Sadly Karen missed the entry so its just shaft we are taking


----------

